# Suche nette Gilde mit Lust auf mehr.



## Ronald44 (18. Dezember 2008)

Salute ihr da draussen,

Also mein Charr ist in Lordareon beheimatet und gehört der Horde an.Unterwegst bin ich als Blutelfe/Jägerin mit lvl 34.
Komme aus der guten Guild Wars Spielzene wo ich 3 Jahre lang 8 Charrs durchgeprügelt habe.Es war immer sehr spaßig in der Gilde und man hat viele Freunde gewonnen.
Doch wie es so im Leben ist braucht man auch mal Abwechslung,also fasste ich mir Herz und kaufte mir das vorher verpönnte WOW.Nach ca 2 Wochen fing mir das Spiel langsam an Spass zu machen und ich bekam Lust auf mehr.Und so zog ich alleine kämpfend durch die Wälder und Steppen der schier unendlichen Weiten von WOW.
Mittlerweile verstehe ich das Spiel auch da es doch anspruchvoller ist als Guild Wars.Jetzt jedoch fehlt mir der Spass mit der Gemeinschaft dieses Spiel zu erleben.Ich las in verschiedenen Gildenforen und war eigentlich erschrocken was man hier für Ansprüche stellt.Haben einige Leute eigentlich noch Spass an dem Spiel oder ist es schon zum Hauptberuf geworden.
Mein Ziel und das gebe ich hier aus ist es eine nette hilfsbereite erwachsene Gilde zu finden die neben WOW noch RL haben.Wo das Wort du *musst* mit in den Raid oder in die Ini ein Fremdwort ist.Natürlich bin ich gerne bereit zu helfen aber bitte ohne Zwang.
Meine Onlinezeiten sind eigentlich immer Abends ab 20:00.WE unterschiedlich.
Also lasst euch nicht betteln wer traut sich einen WOW Anfänger(ich mag dieses Wort NOOB nicht)aufzunehmen.

Einen freundlichen Gruss an alle Hordler

Ronald


----------



## Nyela (18. Dezember 2008)

huhu Ronald

meine gilde bietet "erwachsenen" spielspass, ein gutes gildenklima und nimmt auch gerne "neulinge" auf

allerdings spielen wir auf Aman Thul auf Allianzseite

wir haben einen naxx10er raid im aufbau - bieten aber auch ein "mentor" system für wow neulinge an
(man muss sich ja um den "nachwuchs" kümmern *G*)

normalerweise nimmt dich ein "erfahrener" spieler aus unserer gilde unter die fittiche und hilft dir im spiel weiterzukommen
(die gilde hilft natürlich auch wo sie kann) aber dieser spieler ist dein direkter ansprechpartner...

wir haben gute erfahrungen damit gemacht

ich hoffe du kannst teamspeak2 benutzten und hast ein headset - ich lege wert darauf - so ist wirklich ALLES leichter

wichtig ist uns der spass wir denken es ist ein spiel und da sollte der spass im vordergrund stehen - trotzdem sind wir ernsthafte
spieler - manche von uns spielen wow seit der beta

und natürlich hat bei uns "real life" vorrang das wort "muss" gibt es nicht bei uns - die meisten sind anfang mitte 20ig 

wenn du interesse hast dann geh doch bitte auf unsere hp www.darktears.derbachi.de oder melde dich ingame bei agriella oder bishop

(ich bin ab heute im urlaub)

liebe grüsse
Nyela/Nina


----------



## viehdieb (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ronald,

wir sind eine nette Gilde auf dem Server Malfurion. Selbstverständlich kämpfen wir für die Horde.

Wir sind ein ziemlich ungezwungener Haufen, der einfach Spass am Spiel haben und sich auch gegenseitig hilft. Wir legen dabei Wert auf einen vernünftigen Umgangston (es wird aber auch viel geflachst). Wir haben ab und zu auch Gildenruns, aber die Teilnahme daran ist freiwillig. Bei uns ist alles freiwillig. Dir wird also nicht gesagt, wie Du deinen Char zu skillen hast.

Unsere Altersstruktur liegt überwiegend jenseits der 20. Was den Umgang untereinader erleichtert. Es herrscht Harmonie.

Die Gilde heißt "Die Leuchtlatrinen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Melde Dich Ingame einfach bei Nomera (das bin ich), Speelo, Peere oder Eliteeinheit.

Viele Grüße
Nomera


----------



## Ronald44 (18. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten,was mich allerdings noch interessiert ist wie viele Mitglieder haben die Gilden.Sollte ich den Realm wechseln was wäre angebracht.Neu anzufangen oder Charr zu den realm mit nehmen.Wäre auch Bereit Gildenbezogen einen neuen Charr anzufangen.
TS und Headset ist natürlich vorhanden.

Grüsse Ronald


----------



## viehdieb (18. Dezember 2008)

Wir haben derzeit ungefähr 15 Mitglieder (ohne Twinks). Die genaue Zahl hab ich grad nicht im Kopf. Jedes Mitglied hat mindestens einen Twink.

Es wäre Schade um deinen Jäger wenn Du ihn aufgeben würdest. Ich würde versuchen den Char zu transferieren. Bei uns könntest Du aber auch selbstverständlich auch einen neuen Charakter anfangen. Wir haben ein paar Twinks in den unteren Levelbereichen, wärst dann auch nicht alleine.


----------



## Ronald44 (18. Dezember 2008)

@Viehdieb
Sie haben eine PN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illporc (18. Dezember 2008)

Salut Ronald

Beruhigend zu wissen dass sich die Gildensuche auch
für andere schwer gestaltet...

Deine Zeilen könnten von mir stammen! Auch ich bin
momentan (als Wiedereinsteiger) alleine in der weiten 
Welt von WOW unterwegs und kämpfe mich so gut wie 
es geht durch. Dies auf Aman'thul mit meinem Untoten-
Hexer auf bescheidenem Lvl 11 - naja hab wenigstens
meinen Wichtel an meiner Seite :-)

Auch ich suche verzweifelt nach Gildenanschluss - irgendwie
ist dies die momentan schwierigste Aufgabe in WOW. Sind wohl
alle nur noch an raidgeilen Leuten ohne RL interessiert, oder toben
sich nur noch in Nordend aus...kA?

Sicherlich gibt's noch Gilden mit Anfängern, Lowlevels oder Wieder-
einsteigern oder Chars die das gleiche Problem haben - doch wie 
weiter wenn man im Gildenforum nicht weiterkommt?

Sonst spannen wir doch einfach zusammen, versuchen selbst eine
ungezwungene Gemeinschaft mit ähnlichen Interessen, passendem
Namen und Wappenrock zu erstellen und hoffen dann auf viele Mit-
streiter...

Viel Erfolg Dir vom einsamen Kämpfer Illporc


----------



## Belphega (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüß euch (:

Wir stocken ebenfalls wieder auf.
Einige RL-Freunde von uns sind nun von ihren 80er Allianz-Charakteren losgekommen und fangen bei uns gerade neu an. Viele Twinken bis wir wieder mit den 10ern anfangen.

Bei uns ist für tolle Leute und Spaß gesorgt.
Wir helfen euch beim Leveln, ziehn euch durch Instanzen und spendiern euch Startgold.
Bis Level 20 seid ihr zwar in der Trial-Phase (Nur um sicher zu gehn dass man nicht anfängt, und 5 Tage darauf wieder weg is nachdem man abgesahnt hat ;p) aber ihr genießt trotzdem alle Vorzüge, bis auf die Gildenbank (:

Zurzeit suchen wir hauptsächlich Dmg-Dealer und Heiler.
Klasse/Rasse ist eure Entscheidung, solange ihr eine Freude damit habt soll das nicht relevant sein.

Wir spielen am Server Lothar (PvE-EU) und sind mittlerweile rund 32 Leute, wobei ein paar davon aber nur spät nachts online sind da sie lästige Arbeitsschichten haben. TS und Forum ist auch vorhanden.

Lg


----------



## Sharkura (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich befinde mich mit meiner Mini-Gilde auf Un Goro, wir nennen uns "Dimicatio" - das was ich lese von Dir, hört sich passend an - aber irgendwie auf dem "falschen" Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Glaube ja nicht das Du wechselst deswegen..

Sharkura


----------



## Belphega (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ronald (:

Im Forum findest du eine Antwort.
Tut mir Leid dass ich mich nicht eher melden konnte.

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## michakling (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch ich suche eine nette Gilde die noch Spass an diesem tollen Spiel hat.
Finden kann man mich auf Forstmourne hab einen 48lvl Pala helfe gerne 
queste gerne und möchte immer alles erkunden.


----------



## Belphega (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Michakling

eine kurze Beschreibung zu dir und deinem Char an belphega@gmx.at (:
Dann können wir über einen Gildeninvite sprechen.


----------



## Rashamnael (25. Februar 2009)

Wir laden dich in unsere Gilde:
[Bruderschaft des Terrors]
auf dem Server "Das Syndikat" ein.

Wir haben derzeit [250] Mitglieder in 3 Gilden und würden uns freuen dich als neues Mitglied begrüßen zu dürfen.

www.tilt-syndikat.org

GILDENMEISTER
<TILT>
<Bruderschaft des Terrors>
<Bruderschaft Tod>


----------

